# Happy Hollowing!



## TimR (Oct 31, 2014)

So, I'm working today on finishing up assembly of Steve's ornament, and working on a couple other ornaments and decided I needed a break. I had a piece of buckeye burl just hanging around and decided I'd treat myself to a little hollow form turning, which I really enjoy more than most other turning.






ok, wait for it....

...

...

...

...

...

Yep, tricked you, right? 





Happy Hollowing everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 31, 2014)

Awwwww. It's cute. Really like that. I've found the really tiny stuff can be even more tricky than the big stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 31, 2014)

Love it man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2014)

So we got a trick AND a treat. Way cool Tim thanks for that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Nov 3, 2014)

That is the definition of the perfect shape for a hollow form, nice smooth contour and not a straight line. I like the way you tucked the bottom under to make it look like it's floating! Awesome work !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 3, 2014)

Great job! The form looks great as evidenced by the fact that the close up photo gives no clue about the size of the piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2014)

Tim, no matter what size that is, it is a beautiful piece of work! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Nov 4, 2014)

where did you get that giant pencil????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Don't forgt the 2 frisbees under the giant pencil. Tim that is a very nice piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 4, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Don't forgt the 2 frisbees under the giant pencil. Tim that is a very nice piece.


Busted again!


----------

